# A DS Successor Mentioned at GDC



## Dangy (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...Details have surfaced from GDC at San Francisco, CA pointing to a potential release this year of Nintendo’s DS follow-up. This isn’t a new iteration of existing DS tech, either. The report mentions dual screens being used as one, an accelerometer, and development kits comparable to the GameCube...




Sauce


----------



## Mr.Positive (Mar 13, 2010)

Its a good thing I didn't get any DSes past the very first one.


----------



## scrtmstr (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> dual screens being used as one


that's going to be intresting, the other things were already known.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> Its a good thing I didn't get any DSes past the very first one.



Same here. I still have my 6 year old DS Phat.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope it's compatable with the port I had installed at the base of my cortex.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

as long as i get another Mario platformer and another Zelda i dont really care what the new hand held looks like or what it can do =p...


----------



## haflore (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...Details have surfaced from GDC at San Francisco, CA pointing to a potential release this year of Nintendo’s DS follow-up. This isn’t a new iteration of existing DS tech, either. The report mentions dual screens being used as one, an accelerometer, *and development kits comparable to the GameCube*...


Assuming that means it has a decent performance boost over the original perhaps we'll see a Zelda: OoT port later on


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 13, 2010)

All I really want from this is some ports of, at the very least, some N64 games. I mean, Wind Waker portable would be cool too, but I was hoping for a bit more then Mario 64 for the first DS.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The development kit is said to be comparable in power to the GameCube. Game creators who are familiar with the GameCube or Wii will be right at home crafting games for the new handheld. Developers busy working on games said there isn’t much of a learning curve.



With the way they worded it it doesn't sound like they mean it'll be _as powerful_ as the gamecube, but that it'll be similar in use/features/functions to already-existing kits so people wanting to develop games for it (that have already developed for the GC/Wii) won't have to switch their methods around much, if at all.

This could mean games that are closer in gameplay and features to their Wii versions/relations. X3


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 13, 2010)

A release later this year?  Highly doubtful.  I'd be glad just for an official announcement by the end of the year.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2010)

What I got out of the comparable to Gamecube statement was that the programming language is similar. I don't see much in there that says the DS2 would be graphically similar to it at all. For all we know, it could be less powerful than a Dreamcast in terms of graphical fidelity. Gameplay experiences might come close to the Gamecube and such though.

I am more curious about seeing games before i get a quote on the power. Too often, developers never even USE the power they're given, squandering all of the system's talents. Wii is a perfect example and many DS games as well (looking like they'd be at home on SNES or GBA). I also want to see the buttons and controls. I doubt they could have included an analog stick of sorts in the design, but we'll see.

And about the screens, it would be neat to see games developed where you can flip the DS2 on its side and use a widescreen orientation. I don't guess it's impossible to see a release this year, but it would be a pretty dumb move to alienate DSi customers so early. I'm glad i never got a DSi though.


----------



## Raika (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds damned sweet! The freaking Gamecube? HELL YEAH, I can finally enjoy Super Mario Sunshine standard graphics!


----------



## Mr.Positive (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a really cool fan made mockup of the DS2 I saw earlier:


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 13, 2010)

I haz a DSi, I'm never upgrading again.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 13, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> What I got out of the comparable to Gamecube statement was that the programming language is similar. I don't see much in there that says the DS2 would be graphically similar to it at all. For all we know, it could be less powerful than a Dreamcast in terms of graphical fidelity. Gameplay experiences might come close to the Gamecube and such though.
> 
> I am more curious about seeing games before i get a quote on the power. Too often, developers never even USE the power they're given, squandering all of the system's talents. Wii is a perfect example and many DS games as well (looking like they'd be at home on SNES or GBA). I also want to see the buttons and controls. I doubt they could have included an analog stick of sorts in the design, but we'll see.


I agree with you when you say that the Wii was never used to its full potential much.  But the DS actually has been used for its full potential, such games like Kingdom Hearts, Super Mario 64, Mario kart DS, and many more other games have used the DS's limits.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2010)

I was referring to MOST games. And i believe most systems HAVE been pushed for a few games, just most of them. Referring to cheap little 2D games that completely squander even the GBA's talents. Wii has been pushed nicely a few times itself, games like Mario Galaxy and The Conduit. I'm referring to MOST games on the systems, much of it i'd label as shovelware to be precise.

@Mr.Positive-

I think that's pretty fugly myself, no offense. Needs to be sleeker and slimmer. Not that this is much better in terms of fan mockups, but i'd like a system somewhat closer to this in terms of sleekness-






Make it too sleek and slim though, and it becomes fragile. Something i'd rather not happen.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

the only thing i dont like about this fan made hand held ^ is how the cartridge sticks out on the side lol


----------



## Mr.Positive (Mar 13, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> @Mr.Positive-
> 
> I think that's pretty fugly myself, no offense. Needs to be sleeker and slimmer. Not that this is much better in terms of fan mockups, but i'd like a system somewhat closer to this in terms of sleekness-
> 
> ...



I agree, but I like the first mockup's mode where you can tuck away the buttons in order to make playing touch based games more comfortable.

EDIT: This one looks pretty decent:






Don't like the button colors, though.


----------



## Fat D (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope this slimness trend will be over soon personally. I prefer my electronics a little beefier, so I can have something in my hands.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> the only thing i dont like about this fan made hand held ^ is how the cartridge sticks out on the side lol


I'm not saying it's the prettiest thing ever or could replace a REAL DS2, but i'm 99% sure the cartridge doesn't stick out, it just is sticking out to show us where the slot is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reminds me of the SD slot in DSi. I could name a bunch of crap about that mockup i hate, including how the screens are different sizes. It basically looks like 2 iphones duct taped together (funny statement considering a lot of people referred to the Wii as 2 GC's duct taped together, but here it's pretty obvious that's what it is.

Anyways, i just hope they can find a suitable way to control 3D games. I've played some excellent 3D DS games that DID get the controls right, but some kind of analog usually gives us some amount of confirmation that a 3D game will control well enough. Perhaps a sort of "set-in" analog, like a track ball. Except one that retracts and has a springy kind of motion to it for feedback. I hate having to constantly roll a trackball. Whatever, we'll see. They'd better not ditch buttons entirely and go touch screen only buttons like iphone though...

Oh and about this one-





Buttons remind me of the Japanese Super Nintendo (Super Famicom). Those were colored like that. I guess any new DS will have a hinge on the BACK of the screens, not in the middle. They'd have to do that to make the screens closer together. Really not sure how they'll handle closer screens and the hinge thing. >_>

MUST....MAKE.....OWN.....MOCKUP


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 13, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made this quick mock up to illustrate how this will most likely to be implemented:







*NTITS "Nintendo Tactical Interface Touch System"*


----------



## Mr.Positive (Mar 13, 2010)

The only thing that could ruin a DS successor for me is region locking. I shouldn't have to resort to piracy if I want to play a game unreleased in my country.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think I am going to buy it until it gets hacked/cracked in some way to play free games.


----------



## haflore (Mar 13, 2010)

^ Me either, though only to play legitimate backups of course..


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just want it to be hacked for all the awesome stuff people could make for the DS2 since it will probably have a good CPU and RAM, and maybe a good graphics ship, like all the emulators they could make for it such as N64 or PS1 maybe.  And also free games.


----------



## Arp1 (Mar 13, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> ^ Me either, though only to play legitimate backups of course..



Right


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 13, 2010)

I found this image of a fan-made ds2 as well. Looks like it could work. 

It has a nice screen size, and an analog stick as well as a d-pad. 

Hopefully they do away with the touch screen like in this mock-up.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> I found this image of a fan-made ds2 as well. Looks like it could work.
> 
> It has a nice screen size, and an analog stick as well as a d-pad.
> 
> Hopefully they do away with the touch screen like in this mock-up.


lol that has lawsuit written all over it if Nintendo designed it like that =D


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 13, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since they did this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i say it would be fair if it look like that


----------



## imz (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The report mentions dual screens being used as one



what's the point then?


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 13, 2010)

imz said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Backwards compatibility with the DS line.


----------



## granville (Mar 13, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> imz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, what's the point? Just because they're using two screens as one, doesn't mean old DS games wouldn't work. I see no problem here. After all, look at DS emulators for PC, they work fine on a single monitor, and you can even add a virtual separator between the screens to compensate for that space between the original DS' screens. Just do the same for DS2 or whatever...


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 13, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Again, what's the point? Just because they're using two screens as one *ONE SCREEN AS TWO*, doesn't mean old DS games wouldn't work. I see no problem here. After all, look at DS emulators for PC, they work fine on a single monitor, and you can even add a virtual separator between the screens to compensate for that space between the original DS' screens. Just do the same for DS2 or whatever...



The NTITS will most likely have *ONE LARGE SCREEN* _so the point would be_ to clarify that DS games will still be playable on the NTITS.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Mar 13, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey king vamp does have a point. lol
Zenith are you serious? I mean it seems like u never seen a psp before. I mean it just says Sony on it. lol.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2010)

Woah, where did "NTITS" come from? XD


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Woah, where did "NTITS" come from? XD



Veho came up with it: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=212...t&p=2646196


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a good thing I'm spending my money on a PSP. or should i say,"PreyStayshun Portaburu"
xD(Asian accents are almost as epic as English accents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Woah, where did "NTITS" come from? XD


for a minute there,I thought it said,"NinTITS".


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 13, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh?


----------



## Uzumakijl (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, If it is as powerful as the Gamecube it'll suck i was expecting it to be as powerful as an XBOX (First one) But whatever... 

It must have good... 

*Buttons...

*D-Pad...

*Analog Stick...

*Online...

*Multimedia Capabilities...

*Screen...

*Games...

*Crosses fingers*

Anyways can't wait to see how the screen is, It would be extremelly awesome to have a full vertical screen (Perfect for vertical shmups!) 

Please don't let me down again Nintendo...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 14, 2010)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Well, If it is as powerful as the Gamecube it'll suck i was expecting it to be as powerful as an XBOX (First one) But whatever...
> 
> It must have good...
> 
> ...


this?


----------



## granville (Mar 14, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides the fact that everything we even KNOW is a rumor at this point, none of the rumors say that it will only have one screen, at all. This particular rumor says that it will have two screens, but the space between them is so small that it's possible to create almost seamless transitions between them and use them as one giant screen. But they are still two physically separate screens if the rumors are telling the truth.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 14, 2010)

The rumor is simple misdirection they let a few of the features everyone already knows about slip but they certainly are not going to give away the main feature: *NTITS will have one of the best screens ever seen on a handheld console*, they will probably market it as an ebook reader to adults.  OMG built in 3G anyone?  Probably.


----------



## granville (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't suppose you have a source to back up YOUR take on the handheld? Because i haven't heard this at all, and i keep up with the news pretty well.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 14, 2010)

Everything I post is 100% completely factual.  Also, I'm from the future.  In the future you can communicate with people from the past in real time.  Nintendo also invented time travel in 2578, 300 years ago.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 14, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Everything I post is 100% completely factual.  Also, I'm from the future.  In the future you can communicate with people from the past in real time.  Nintendo also invented time travel in 2578, 300 years ago.



You missed a coma in that number, Mr.Factual...


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry i'm transmitting this directly from my sub conscious and the technology involved is archaic to say the least, I've been having a little trouble getting it to format my thoughts correctly.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 14, 2010)

I would imagine that the two screens as one thing would just mean that the hinge does not cause any space between the screens. So you could still have a shell design with a wider (or taller screen) which would be nice.

Still I think this is way too early, I would hope it's not released this year.


----------



## granville (Mar 14, 2010)

You know, sarcasm doesn't ALWAYS work over forums. >_> Thanks for making it even more blatant though. We all know time travel was invented in 1955 though, someone fell off their toilet hanging a clock in the process.

The screens being almost one would just mean there's a lot less space between the two, nothing else really.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 14, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Everything I post is 100% completely factual. * Also, I'm from the future. * In the future you can communicate with people from the past in real time.  Nintendo also invented time travel in 2578, 300 years ago.


sorry i seen my sister watching this one day and bold words and avatar remind me of this. lol


----------



## Anakir (Mar 14, 2010)

They need to find a way to support analog sticks. I don't like PSP's analog stick. Maybe make it an addon instead of actually having it on the machine?


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> There was a really cool fan made mockup of the DS2 I saw earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that movie "back to the future" (1-3) the first one was the best


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 14, 2010)

@gameguy95

That mockup looks horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No offense. The screens are to small. Looks like an expansion of a gameboy sp.. lol?

If it was biigger the screens and both touch screen it be great


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 14, 2010)

^don't blame me i didn't make it


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 14, 2010)

I didn't blame ya?.just saying.since you wished it was real


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 14, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> What I got out of the comparable to Gamecube statement was that the programming language is similar. I don't see much in there that says the DS2 would be graphically similar to it at all. For all we know, it could be less powerful than a Dreamcast in terms of graphical fidelity. Gameplay experiences might come close to the Gamecube and such though.
> 
> I am more curious about seeing games before i get a quote on the power. Too often, developers never even USE the power they're given, squandering all of the system's talents. Wii is a perfect example and many DS games as well (looking like they'd be at home on SNES or GBA). I also want to see the buttons and controls. I doubt they could have included an analog stick of sorts in the design, but we'll see.
> 
> And about the screens, it would be neat to see games developed where you can flip the DS2 on its side and use a widescreen orientation. I don't guess it's impossible to see a release this year, but it would be a pretty dumb move to alienate DSi customers so early. I'm glad i never got a DSi though.


If the devkit is similar, im sure the cpu is similar too. sure gpu will use ARM, but is the cpu now MIPS? (or whatever its called...) PowerPC, If so, would it result in hardware emulation for ndsi/nds games for backward compatibility?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2010)

I saw a old mockup DS here on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfyyWpCpW0E

It looks good. But is fake and been aroud for a while.
(I dont know how to put on the page or anything fancy like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## supervenice (Mar 14, 2010)

..i think i read somewhere that Mr. iwata is planning on putting 3g on ds where its free like amazon kindle 3g..i hope the next ds will have free 3g...


so no turning ur router to WEP anymore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish they wont use roms anymore so it can opt for a higher capacity,but it will be less download friendly..i think


sacrifice piracy for greater graphics


----------



## granville (Mar 14, 2010)

@fgghjjkll

Perhaps they'll somehow manage to have both the DS' needed cpu instructions AND the new kind of processor inside. Or perhaps it's simply the software that is similar to GC/Wii, even though the hardware is different. Then again, maybe they'll do the unprecedented and make a new system that isn't back compatible (stupid as hell). Guess we'll see soon.

@Ireland 1

It's old and fake, those pics were around for years now. The screens are different size, and it looks like two iphones stuck together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@supervenice

Cartridges aren't going anywhere methinks. They just issued a new patent for a new kind of handheld cartridge. We're already at almost CD-capacity in cartridges, with a 512 MB DS game coming. Not much to worry about capacity really, we'll probably be at 1GB by the time DS2 comes around.

Here's my own cheap mockup for anyone that cares-






Yeah yeah, i'm bad at mockups. Thank me for colorizing it at least, it looked terrible in white and i'm not the best at shading, AND i can't 3D model things. I moved the mic and DSi camera down below the bottom screen. Volume can be handled via button combos or the home button. Now has dual widescreens. If i had it my way, DS games would just be letterboxed on the sides, can't think of any better ways to do it without distortion. The two round shapes below the buttons are my take on analog nubs. I'd say PSP's analog nub is way too cheap and doesn't given enough feedback. Mine are set sort of into the system itself and don't stick out. They'd have a minor indentation depression for the thumb to rest and function like a springy trackball that retract against the thumb (like real analog, just without the stick sticking up). So it would work as analog sticks do, with just the ball underneath and no stick sticking out. Oh and showing off Mario Galaxy for the lulz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep the DS and SD slots of course, with more internal storage. Hopefully they'll have 3g or better wireless if we get lucky. Wifi lag kills. Add in the obvious motion sensing and tilt stuff. I guess two touch screens would be an idea, people wanted that for DSi. Did i miss anything?


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*dfyyWpCpW0E*


----------



## supervenice (Mar 14, 2010)

lets not forget "MULTITOUCH" eh...this one is reallllllly important..hope they dont forgot this!!!!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 14, 2010)

it has been going on for very long as to the details of this system but safe to say tht what ppl are saying here is plausible
i like the design tht mr.positive posted but i must say tht it would be difficult to play though great idea by the guy who made it and the black DS is probably the one they would be aiming for except with fatness


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

dual screens used as one -> wtf does that mean?

Anyways, interesting info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Oh, I got it.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 14, 2010)

wow!
ds2!


----------



## sjones900 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow.. I just repaired a DSs Phat too. Awesome timing.. I have a bunch of other ds' I'm gonna repiar and prolly sell em' for something I'll hold out to see what this ds 2 might be like


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmm I wonder what type of touch screen they will use capacitive or pressure sensitive? I really like my iPod touch's screen but I also like the stylus.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 14, 2010)

look at Mario face at the end of that video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> Hmm I wonder what type of touch screen they will use capacitive or pressure sensitive? I really like my iPod touch's screen but I also like the stylus.
> 
> 
> both O.o
> ...


Uh gba slot? and that mock up actually looks good.


----------



## granville (Mar 14, 2010)

@KingVamp-

I didn't add a gba slot due to tradition. Each new handheld from Nintendo usually scraps back compatibility support for the generation before. Here, that would be GBA. And as DSi already scrapped GBA support, i doubt a DS2 would have it. Just being realistic you know.

However, assuming this DS2 is comparable in power to GC/Wii, it likely isn't even needed. I'd wager it would be possible to make a gba emulator for the thing. Nintendo themselves might even finally develop a virtual handheld downloadable service for older games. DS can already emulate GBA with the extra raw CPU juice from the iPlayer flashcard (albeit not as well as we'd like). But from what i'm told, the GBA emulator for Gamecube works fairly well. At any rate, we should finally be able to emulate 16-bit systems fairly well now, and maybe even some 32bit ones like PS1. Couple that with if it's more powerful than PSP, MAYBE even N64 to a small extent. Guess the new generation of topics here will not be how to emulate N64 on DS, but something like PS3 on DS2 lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll admit though, all this would be just talk if the thing turned out to be too difficult to hack or whatever. From what i hear, hacking DS and GBA was easier than it should have been, maybe due to leaked development kits or whatever. Pretty sure they won't want that to happen again and it will take some serious skill to get inside the DS2 or whatever it's called...


----------



## popopola (Mar 14, 2010)

just wondering,

since the rumor is that this "DS2" might come out later this year, don't you think pokemon gen 5 will be released on that handheld?

or is it already confirmed that gen 5 is heading towards the DS? I'm not sure


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 14, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> @KingVamp-
> 
> I didn't add a gba slot due to tradition. Each new handheld from Nintendo usually scraps back compatibility support for the generation before. Here, that would be GBA. And as DSi already scrapped GBA support, i doubt a DS2 would have it. Just being realistic you know.
> 
> ...


you got a point about gba and ds2 hack? they really have not hack dsi lol ... (yet)


----------



## granville (Mar 14, 2010)

Pokemon gen 5 was confirmed for normal DS. Although according to Gamefreak, they DO have their hands on the new DS2 SDK and they have reported they loved the motion sensing tech- http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=114514

And yeah, we need that master key or whatever to access DSi features. I assume they're making even tougher protection for DS2. But you never know what the future may bring. I'm sure a Gamecube-caliber handheld would make gamers far more hungry to tap into than just a slightly faster DS with camera features.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 14, 2010)

How bout if the dsi2 had a slid up screen like a sidekick wait that psp go


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 15, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> Hmm I wonder what type of touch screen they will use capacitive or pressure sensitive? I really like my iPod touch's screen but I also like the stylus.



Hoefully NTITS will have both


----------



## toejam316 (Mar 15, 2010)

DS2 seems interesting, and since Nintendo doesn't really seem to change anything more then required to block homebrew, hopefully not much work will be required on top of what's being done on the DSi to get into the DS2.


----------



## Traz (Mar 15, 2010)

hmm...i wonder how much it's going to cost...


----------

